# New battery, compressor won't kick on



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Thought I'd post what happened in case something similar has happened to anyone else. I'll be calling air lift as well as bag riders Monday morning. Just posting this up in case someone has any suggestions in the meantime. 

My setup 
V2 manifold 
OB2 compressor 
30AMP relay 
Stinger 80AMP relay 


Couple days ago I found my cars battery completely dead over night. After replacing the battery my OB2 compressor will no longer kick on. I've swapped out both relays for new ones, checked all fuses, nothing. I'm able to turn the compressor on manually by connecting the yellow and pink wired together. That rules out a dead compressor. 

Left to think either the controller or the manifold has died on me. That said everything else works. I'm able to air up/down as long as there's air in the tank. I'm also concerned over the battery dying over night. I'm sure it's all related somehow. 

And thanks to chubs625 for helping me troubleshoot today!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

There's been dudes in here that have reported problems with airlift v2 and the Stinger relay.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

How do you have the stinger wired in? For OB2s and V2, I use the output of the relay that comes with the V2 to trigger the OB2 relay. The signal from the V2 isn't strong enough to trigger the stinger.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

OVRWRKD said:


> How do you have the stinger wired in? For OB2s and V2, I use the output of the relay that comes with the V2 to trigger the OB2 relay. The signal from the V2 isn't strong enough to trigger the stinger.


 yes, thats how its wired. 

;-/


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

bagriders has a diagram about this.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

rgarjr said:


> bagriders has a diagram about this.


 Thanks for providing the link :beer::beer: 

Following the diagram should have everything in working order... 

The Stinger relay isn't necessary- but it is workable if you really want to use it. 

Could you post up a quick drawing of how everything is wired up? I'm confused as to where the Stinger is wired into the circuit as it is not mentioned by chubs in his post. 

I've responded to your e-mail as well! 

Cheers, 
John


----------

